# Quote or not quote?



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

In last time I see that a thread become long and long and long to read because it is becoming a habit to quote the message directly above the own... 
So if the previous message was just a quote... Yours will be very long and annoying to read and often your short answer disappear in the "caos" of quotes

If you wanna answer to member "A" and you are directly "under" him... It have no sense to quote his post... Quoting is good if you wanna answer a "far away" post

It's not a rule... It's netiquette!!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Widget said:


> In last time I see that a thread become long and long and long to read because it is becoming a habit to quote the message directly above the own...
> So if the previous message was just a quote... Yours will be very long and annoying to read and often your short answer disappear in the "caos" of quotes
> 
> If you wanna answer to member "A" and you are directly "under" him... It have no sense to quote his post... Quoting is good if you wanna answer a "far away" post
> ...


I don't get it.....

JK JK


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I see


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I get what you mean, but I don't agree. The quoting on these boards is kinda of lackluster TBH. Most of the boards I post on collapse all but the most previous part of the quote so it's a non issue. I do though edit out any images when I quote something because I think that is where most of the length comes from.

All in all these boards need a massive update on their software. The vote feature is crap, the editing limitation is completely nonsensical, and the quotes not collapsing are extremely annoying. I wouldn't blame individual users for what really is the fault of the admins.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Exactly what I mean but don't put it down on words... Forum has some bugs (don't shorten automatically the quote for example) but some users didn't know the netiquette and quote the pictures too... That's mean a long post, more data to download and more money cost for someone


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Yep, people need to start editing out the images in quotes. I 100% agree. But as to quoting I personally like the person I am talking to know I am talking to them, it saves misunderstandings if any debates spring up.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> But as to quoting I personally like the person I am talking to know I am talking to them...


That's a good reason .... And as I just done.. It's easy to shorten the quote in the meantime that the forum didn't add this function


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Widget said:


> That's a good reason .... And as I just done.. It's easy to shorten the quote in the meantime that the forum didn't add this function


Very true. :naughty:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It would be nice if they added a "Mentioned" feature. Some other forums have it and it alerts people if they use @name in a post.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't think it would be such a problem if people would make their point or comment and not tell the history of the universe in the post. Keep it short and to the point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> Keep it short and to the point.


Yeah !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> .


^


----------

